#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  January Member of the Month- 2015

## Soulio

A new month, a new _Member_ of the Month. She's been a member since 2012, but had been writing way before that. She's a fan of Action, Adventure, Sci-fi, Fantasy, and Drama roleplays. This member is one who participates in all sorts of area's of RPA, such as Forum Games (she even has one of her own games), Creative Writing, the video game discussion area, creative art area, and of course, the role-playing forums. 


She is also one who helps around the forum, providing assistance for new members, always greeting them as well. She even has a request shop!

She has many interesting idea's, even having a 1x1 request thread for them, and another interest thread for a group roleplay as well. Included with these rather interesting idea's, she's participating in roleplays such as Kissing the Wolf and  Affairs of the Court, not to mention her many 1x1 roleplays!

So, I would like to congratulate The Cockatiel for being not only Member of the Month, but as the _first_ Member of the Month of 2015!



Spoiler: Congratulations!

----------


## V

Congrats Tiel!  :=D:

----------


## Kiki

Congrats!  :C::

----------


## Veloci

Congrats!

----------


## Preach

Congratulations!

 :=D: !!

----------


## Froggy

*flails around wildly* 

CONGRATS TIEL! You totes deserve it  :^_^:

----------


## Zibus

Congrats! Sounds like you earned it!

----------


## Rha'az

Whoo! Congrats for the first MoTM of the year in the first month of the year!

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations!!!!

----------


## Kris



----------


## The Fate Twister



----------


## Waarnemen

Congratulations!
You deserve it!

----------


## The Cockatiel

I - what? No way! Thanks, guys!! <3

----------


## V

:=D:

----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations!!!!

----------


## Mihkul

Congrats, Tiel

----------


## Mysteria

Congraats!

----------


## Merry

Congrat's to you!

----------


## .Karma.

Congrats!!  ::):

----------


## Natora

Congrats are in order  ::D:

----------


## Niceni

Yay, congratulations!

----------


## Storm



----------


## Breggo13

Yay! Congratz!!!!

----------


## DCaesar of Wakanda

:*glomp*:

----------


## Elizabeth16

So many congrats  :luv:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Elizabeth16



----------

